# How big do they get?



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

The first birds I purchased came from a loft flyer. His birds were large (didn't know this at the time). Recently, I purchased some from a racer and his were significantly smaller, only half the size of my first. All birds from both breeders were adult birds when purchased. What was odd was, the racer described his birds as large. 

Will the amount of feed be the cause of this, better nutrition, different strains? Has anyone gotton large birds from small parents? 

I like the feel of the smaller birds, because I can handle them better. With the large birds, I can't hold their flights, tail and feet while cradling the upper body, when they flap, a wing or two always comes free. While handling them, I must place them in my chest. That is the only way, otherwise I may loose a tail feather or two.

Are there strains that run larger or smaller. I'd like to have something to go by when I buy my next birds. 

And before anyone gets any ideas, I can handle a BK Double cheese burger just fine.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Post some pictures of these birds and yes different strains come in different sizes


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

maybe the one you got form the loft flyer is not a racing homer. It might be a show racing homer or a giant/king homer. Giant homer are very big. They look like a racing homer but they dont fly.Show racing homer are not as big as the giant homer but they do fly and look similar to a racing homer too. 

Yes, regular racing homer comes in different shapes and sizes. Some are smaller built, some are medium built and some large built. The large built are almost as big as a show racing homer but there is a distinctive difference. The head of a adult show racer pigeon is somewhat different from a adult regular racing pigeon. 

I do not know anything about feeds can change the size of a pigeon. Since i am a rookie myself, i think that feeding chicks with pellet and other feed that contain alot of protein after they hatched will boost their body weight and make them grow a lot faster. I dont really know, maybe some breeder in here can answer that question. 

From what i see, the bigger built racing homer are the Trenton strain racing pigeon. Their body is larger then other racing pigeon and they are good long distance racer. I have a trenton base hen at my loft and gosh, she is big as some of my racing cocks. 

And yes, like ssyybfamloft said that a picture will help you get your answer quickly because many pigeon breeders in here can tell you what breed it is.


----------

